# male to female ratio



## mantidman (Sep 7, 2006)

i have been keeping 4 male chineses mantids all wild. why cant i find a female? are males more common?


----------



## Rick (Sep 7, 2006)

I tend to find more females in the area I look in.


----------



## worldofmantis (Sep 7, 2006)

maybe your finding more males because there moving around looking for mates?


----------



## comsubin (Sep 14, 2006)

When looking, where are the most advantagous places to search?


----------



## mantidman (Sep 15, 2006)

i look in small patches of goldenrod and long fields


----------



## ismart (Sep 15, 2006)

I look in parks and wildlife preserves.


----------



## comsubin (Sep 16, 2006)

I have been on my knees all day looking through Goldenrod. Is there any particular place on the goldenrod?


----------



## ismart (Sep 16, 2006)

Look towards the top where it's blooming. There attacted to insects feeding off the pollen.


----------



## ismart (Sep 16, 2006)

Look towards the top where it's blooming. There attacted to the insects that feed off the polllen.


----------

